# Faun legs?



## Vixenrath (Dec 14, 2008)

Kind of a strange question, hope someone can help me out.  I canâ€™t afford to make a whole fur-suit at the moment, so Iâ€™m king of hoping to do it bit by bit.  A guy at school saw me trying to sew ears (Which failed miserably, Iâ€™m sorry to say) and asked me if anyone has ever seen a pair of Faun legs.  

  They are shaped a little funny, so I told him I donâ€™t know.  Anyone ever seen one?  Made one?  Have a pattern maybe?  Iâ€™d love to get into the world of fursuits and fursuit making!


----------



## Farquar (Dec 14, 2008)

You could try an improvise on a Digitigrade-style leg. Matrices.net has tutorials on how to make a padded digitigrade leg.

My suggestion would be, working off Matrices's pattern, alter the shape of the pads a bit, change her footpaws to some sort of hoof shape, etc. I could probably sketch up a pattern or whatnot if you want me to. ;D


----------



## FurryFox (Dec 14, 2008)

Well ... I saw This >>>[Link]
But it is not there anymore XD sry


----------



## nachoboy (Dec 15, 2008)

like these?


----------



## Vixenrath (Dec 15, 2008)

Those are perfect!  Thanks guys!


----------



## Vixenrath (Dec 15, 2008)

Alright, adding just a bit more.  After looking through Matrices.net, I really like how she did her legs.  I'm going to do then in such a way.  But all she has is paws.

Anyone know how to to hooves?  Or where a tutorial for making them can be found?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 16, 2008)

Maybe something like  This?


----------



## Vixenrath (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh!  That's almost perfect!  Anyone know something slower drying and lighter than bondo?  And less expensive, that'd be a plus.

I'd use plaster, but i know how heavy that stuff is.  I did a stint as Gaara one year, and had a 20 pound gourd on my back.  One heavy item is enough, but two, on my feet?  Anything lighter?


----------



## Farquar (Dec 17, 2008)

Vixenrath said:


> Oh!  That's almost perfect!  Anyone know something slower drying and lighter than bondo?  And less expensive, that'd be a plus.
> 
> I'd use plaster, but i know how heavy that stuff is.  I did a stint as Gaara one year, and had a 20 pound gourd on my back.  One heavy item is enough, but two, on my feet?  Anything lighter?



I'd suggest trying foamies, maybe? Or making something shaped like the hooves, like carved foam, covered in vinyl in the color you want your hooves to be? I don't know, I've never made an equine/goat/faun fursuit lol. ;D But good luck!


----------



## TheKai (Nov 2, 2009)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Maybe something like  This?



Im nearly half done making these, actually, and they are not heavy at all. A few thin layers of bondo does not weigh much. I am nearly done sanding mine (bondo. sand. repeat. bondo. sand. repe-AAAAH!) and have test walked them a few times on cement - the weight the bondo gives them is evenly spread above my shoe, and is certainly not straining, infact I got used to the weight after three steps. Bondo takes a looong time to sand correctly, but I made mine with only half a can of an $11 kit, and even makes a little clip-clop sound when you walk.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Nov 2, 2009)

I've built hooves up with foam on a shoe then used vinyl. However, vinyl takes a bit of practice to work with. :/


----------

